# Need some help with my project =P



## dkmasterwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello everybody XD... i think the time has come to tell you all another of my reasons about why i came here =P. Well , im working on a story called "Crystal of Destiny"... its about two world ... the one where the humans live...and the other in which the furries lives =P (i need a name for the other world). their world (furries) , its very close to the earth...but at the same time separated by a special barrier created by the 6 crystals , each one of a different element: earth , water , fire , wind , light and darkness...but theres a 7th one...the destiny crystal...the one that is hidden away...it contains a great power that could instantly kill an entire army...or...even the whole planet... somebody of the furry world tries to take the power of the crystal...and for an unknown reason , the crystal starts to shine and some of the parts flies away passing and breaking the barrier... the story starts when a boy picks a fragment of the crystal...he never knew that that crystal...was about to change his life...(cause the crystal will transform he into a...).../
Thats just a little intro... now heres the deal...i need 8 more characters for the story: 10 good and 4 evil ones...for the 10 goods i need 4 fursonas and 6 human with the furry in which they will transform.
if anybody wants to participate of this , just send me a PM with the details ...oh!!!...dont forget the weapon they use =P...in resume, this is what i need for now:

+name of the character (human or furry)
+furry specie: (the animal )*
+weapon (any you want)
+a little bg story (ill fix that later so all of em are connected with the story =P)
for thosewho are gonna be half humand and half furry XD

so...anybody its up for this? =)...ill be waiting for good answers (as soon as i have the characters , im gonna write the story and post it in a new thread XD)

sorry i forgot the villians...its all the same but i will be needing 3 fursonas and 1 human XD... please help me to make my story <=)


----------



## ironwolf85 (Dec 11, 2008)

Human world: Sol 3
Furry world: Gaia
These are a couple of my many original characters I do not actually have a fursona or nuthin I prefer to stay human.

 Lupis von Mansfrid

  Gender: Male
  Genus: Homius Wolfen
  Height 6ft 11in
  Hair: Dark Grey/ Blonde Streaked
  Eyes: Light Blue
  Weight: 253lbs

  This is not the first time things have "Slipped through" Lupis was the result of human furry crossbreeding. His family moved to the states from germany and he rose through the ranks of the US military quickly due to brilliance and an aggressive nature, he lead the squad sent through a hole in the Barrier to investigate by the military, his mother's genetics are manifesting with a vengeance. which genetic traits are dominant depends on world one is in.
While a good man he is having problems with being suddenly hit with a wolf's instincts... he is lost in a world that to him is primitive and unfamiliar he is looking for a way out.
Prefered weapon: grenades, pistols, assault rifles, hand to hand combat.

Kronen Vetch:
Race: Sergal
weapons: grenades and saber
Bio: Unlike his primitive brethren he took to civilization, and unlike most furries also to gunpowder. He is aggressive and when he came across a hole in the barrier it was an escape into a world beyond his imagination. though retaining his monsterous appearance and lightly armored, he has a penchant for human women and explosives.

Artimus
Genus: Homo-sapian (human)
prefers words but carries a pistol  in his briefcase
Bio: a field reporter turned mayor. A brilliant man who has turned the local city into a paradise. Overworked and underpaid and he has lost the recent election, he has plans to retire. fate will not be so kind


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Dec 11, 2008)

i think u will be in XD...thanks for the ideas , this is gonna work =P...and your char...ok =P i respect that , sure , youÂ´re in XD , welcome to my story XD (ill send u some details about the project later X_X...i dont have much time today , also , i forgot my notebook T_T...i promise ill send it to you ASAP when i have it =P)

now i need some more people here...need some evil characters and some more good ones...


----------



## ironwolf85 (Dec 12, 2008)

hmmm I shall head to the writing board, I've got whole archives of em


----------



## ironwolf85 (Dec 17, 2008)

evil idea: UN commander Jacob Voss
Voss may command a multi-national task force but he is ambitious, and a hawk if there ever was one. He wants to restore order by any means necessary and in his mind that means securing the rifts and shooting anyone crossing through. His men are actually good people, which makes him all the more dangerous because he masquerades as good while committing great evil.
He is French, and not well liked by his home nation (they never supplied troops in the first place, France's political system is collapsing in it's attempts to deal with the new arrivals quietly. Unfortunately he fits the French stereotype of arrogance and belief that he is superior to others because he was born in France. This is one of the reasons the French people dislike him because he gives them a bad name.


----------



## ironwolf85 (Dec 17, 2008)

Evil Furry: chieftan Dukon Fi-Dol
A wolf tribal chieftan, he and his "Pack" were no more than barbaric annoyance to the kingdoms until recently. Then a rift opened in their spiritual caves, the shaman that went in came out with strange devices & new weapons. Now they are a growing threat believing they are "chosen by the spirits" they are swapping their axes for RPGs and their swords for machine guns. Dukon is the head of the pack leading them on the warpath... Kingdom wizards and priests are at a loss to explain where such weapons are coming from and those that are right are written off as madmen and locked away. Little does Dukon know he has family in the other world...


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Dec 17, 2008)

good , these ones will do , next week (or te next day i can log in) im gonna start writing chapter one here ok?...i think its time to start the story =).


----------



## ironwolf85 (Dec 18, 2008)

tis what I do
where is it based on Sol and where is it based of Gaia?
I'm thinking England because there's a high percent of furries there.
oh you could explain that, most of the disturbances are in England hence the cultures blend a bit


----------

